# Suche seite wo man nur die melodie downloaden kann.



## Rikkui (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie der titel schon sagt such ich eine Seite wo man sich von Lieder nur die Melodie downloaden kann
Eine art karaoke version.

mfg


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2010)

Gibt Downloadseiten dafür - google spuckt ein paar aus...
... aber auch auf nur Melodien haben Gema und Konsorten diversen Anspruch, darum wird das wohl auch nicht kostenlos zur Verfügung stehen.
Alternativ: Singstar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (27. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt halt paar lieder wo ich nur den beat hören will ohne das gesinge 
aber wenn ich dafür zahlen muss is das doof >.<!


----------



## Triatis (19. November 2010)

dann versuch mal bei youtube den "songname + Instrumental" klapt aber nur bei sehr wenigen


----------

